# biggest 17" tire for a mk4



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

I did my search, and in the middle of searching the server went down ( again). My question is what is the biggest (widest) 17 inch wheel tire combo i can fit on a mk4 GTI? When i finally get my car put back together, it's gonna be running about 400-450 whp, and i need a setup that will have the best dry traction, i will rarely be taking it out in the rain, but i dont wanna get stuck in the rain either. so... if at all possible, i would like to keep some wet driveability. i know everything is a trade off, so keep in mind dry traction is most important. i want to keep my rim size at 17 inches, maybe willing to go to 16 if it will help any. also i dont know if it matters, but i have the shine real street kit, so my car actually might be a little higher than stock. i want to know what size will work without rubbing, and what the best tire would be. i was thinking maybe bf goodrich g-force t/a drag radials, i have heard they hook the best and possibly handle ok in the rain? i dont care about tread noise, and i know life span and traction are a trade off, but if possible at least a decent lifespan. also maybe thinking pilot sport cup?
also it is a street car, and will see no track time, but i had no traction at 280 whp so i can only imagine what 400 is gonna be like without better tires


_Modified by glenng78 at 9:41 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: biggest 17" tire for a mk4 (glenng78)*

255/40/17 on an 8'' wheel is the widest tire/neccessar wheel combo.


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: biggest 17" tire for a mk4 (JDriver1.8t)*

I agree with jdriver1.8T a 255/40/17 is about the widest you can fit in the front. As far as tires a drag radial or R comp tire will provide the best traction but with a loss of street drivability especially with a drag radial on a font wheel drive car. I just got the Dunlop Direzza Z1 star specs (255/40/17) and so far the wet traction has been on par with my old 19" Kumho MX's in the dry.


----------



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: biggest 17" tire for a mk4 (hpfreak)*

ok so 255 40 17's are it. now, what tires? i know i am limited in that size, and i really want the best performance. who knows which tires are best?


_Modified by glenng78 at 8:44 AM 3-14-2009_


----------



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: biggest 17" tire for a mk4 (glenng78)*

ok, somebody help me, i am thinking maybe 255/40/17 falken rt-615's, or maybe the 255/40/17 dunlop direzza z1's, bf goodrich 225/45/17 g-force T/A drag radials. obviously the drag radials are going to have the worst tread life and wet capabilities, but, if they give me 100% better traction, i dont think i would mind the trade off too much. as for the other brands, which is a better tire for the money, and how much less dry traction do you think i will get vs the drag radials? i mean will it be a night and day difference? if not i will stick with the summer tires


----------



## drewtiss (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: biggest 17" tire for a mk4 (glenng78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glenng78* »_
I did my search, and in the middle of searching the server went down ( again). My question is what is the biggest (widest) 17 inch wheel tire combo i can fit on a mk4 GTI? When i finally get my car put back together, it's gonna be running about 400-450 whp, and i need a setup that will have the best dry traction, i will rarely be taking it out in the rain, but i dont wanna get stuck in the rain either. so... if at all possible, i would like to keep some wet driveability. i know everything is a trade off, so keep in mind dry traction is most important. i want to keep my rim size at 17 inches, maybe willing to go to 16 if it will help any. also i dont know if it matters, but i have the shine real street kit, so my car actually might be a little higher than stock. i want to know what toyota wheels size will work without rubbing, and what the best tire would be. i was thinking maybe bf goodrich g-force t/a drag radials, i have heard they hook the best and possibly handle ok in the rain? i dont care about tread noise, and i know life span and traction are a trade off, but if possible at least a decent lifespan. also maybe thinking pilot sport cup?
also it is a street car, and will see no track time, but i had no traction at 280 whp so i can only imagine what 400 is gonna be like without better tires
_Modified by glenng78 at 9:41 PM 3-11-2009_

Yep. The forum's search server is temporarily unavailable







. Anyways, in terms of lifespan I'd say BF goodrich is quite reliable but perfomance-wise, I'm not just into it.


----------



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: biggest 17" tire for a mk4 (drewtiss)*

i am surprised you say that, i have heard that the goodrich's hook up like no other, at least for a street legal tire


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: biggest 17" tire for a mk4 (glenng78)*

If they are ever going to see the street, then I wouldn't go with the drag radials, even if they did offer better performance. The other tires you listed should suite your needs just fine.


----------



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: biggest 17" tire for a mk4 (JDriver1.8t)*

i am only going to be on the street. maybe rarely tracked, if even at all.


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

just buy an R32 and slap your turbo on it


----------

